# Breaking Complete 32 GTR



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

another car for the breaking, excellent order. Great engine/transmission. Great oil pressure/suspension. Car is in standard form throughout. Clolour DMG. I've listed some parts in pairs. If you want single items no problem. All plus p&p. Car is going into workshops late next week.

Complete running engine with turbos etc.	2500
RC Tuning ECU	150
16" 32GTR wheels 2 new tyres	300
GTR boot spoiler	80
front gtr seat seats	250
front caliper, discs and pads	140
rear brakes inc cables, backing plates etc	120
windscreen	200
bonnet - tatty	70
m's filter	60
pair dash board air ducts	60
bumper with nismo vents	200
Nismo side skrts and pods	180
screen	180
rear 1/4 glasses x 2	90
g/box	350
ecu harness	150
headlamps x 2	140
grill	45
nismo exh	330
headlining	40
std intercooler	80
radiator	30
rear 1/2 shafts x 2	138
diff	250
rear hubs x 2	80
early rare GTR mats	45
bubble free dash	80
vents x 2	60
indicators x 2	118
rear lights x 2	60
bumper support	100
engine main water hoses	30
front rack	120
rear hicas lockout	50
clutch	150
clutch slave	44
brake servo	50
clutch servo	30
pedal assembly x 3	50
consul rim	30
rearview mirror	20
std GTR suspension	100
rear arms x 6	260
front strut arms x 2	100
front hubs x 2	80
door glasses x 2	80
door switches	40
door regulators	20
door mirrors x 2	60
ABS unit	80
lockset	80
boot trim	50
door panels x 2	90
rear inner trims x 2	70
rear seat	60
gauge cluster	45
lower gauges	30
rear bumper	30
g-sensor	250
door handles x 2	40
front half shafts x 2	138
rear wheel bearings	80
rear wiper arm	20
front wipper arms	20
ABS sensors 4	80
starter motor	50
alternator	75
splitter	80
front upper arms-pair	60
greddy radiator airpael	£40


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

pics as requested, uncleaned though.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

indicators x 2 60

Are these clear, smoked, or standard orange ?

First dibs please if they're anything but orange.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Stan said:


> indicators x 2 60
> 
> Are these clear, smoked, or standard orange ?
> 
> First dibs please if they're anything but orange.




ORANGE LOL!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Bugger.
Never mind - my quest continues.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

>


Is that a black 60mm Greddy Boost gauge to the left?
How much do you want for it?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Its 70mm i thinks LOL! £40 plus shipping:thumbsup::thumbsup:





Bolle said:


> Is that a black 60mm Greddy Boost gauge to the left?
> How much do you want for it?


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Can you confirm if its 70mm?
I'll buy the meter if its 60mm


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

its not a 60.


----------



## R_Gardiner (Jan 25, 2009)

Is the boost gauge mechanical or does it have the loom sensor etc in the bay?


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave, 
Does it have the Apexi / Nissan power meter in the centre console,noramlly where the stereo is fitted? Or do you have one Cheers JEB


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R_Gardiner said:


> Is the boost gauge mechanical or does it have the loom sensor etc in the bay?


mechanical:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R_Gardiner said:


> Is the boost gauge mechanical or does it have the loom sensor etc in the bay?


Still available


----------



## R_Gardiner (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi mate will be in touch tuesday about payment etc, just finished fitting some of the parts you sent to my dad(del r32) great service, well packed and quick delivery:thumbsup:


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

JEB said:


> Dave,
> Does it have the Apexi / Nissan power meter in the centre console,noramlly where the stereo is fitted? Or do you have one Cheers JEB


Dave do you have one of these, or the wiring harness for one??


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you selling the switch assembly for the headlamps? The one with the plastic pegs that push the contact plate in the dash to complete the circuit... One of my pegs melted.  Also wondering if you have rear seatbelts... Really just need the female ends.


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

davew said:


> Still available


I will take the boost gauge off you if it is still available 

Also, do you have a drivers door glass with no scratches? (R32 GT-R)


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pics of the front door cards please :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Cornhoolio said:


> I will take the boost gauge off you if it is still available
> 
> Also, do you have a drivers door glass with no scratches? (R32 GT-R)


gauge gone, though glass available.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you have pics of the Nismo exhaust Dave?

Sorry if they're up already but I'm at work and can't view pics.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Do you have pics of the Nismo exhaust Dave?
> 
> Sorry if they're up already but I'm at work and can't view pics.


Hi Bryan

unfortunately it fell apart when it was removed LOL!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

:chuckle: Okay then!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> :chuckle: Okay then!


I've some belting exhausts on my website mate


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Julio2906 said:


> Pics of the front door cards please :thumbsup:


Hi Julio

i have about 8 sets of doorcards mate. no shite:thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll have a look tonight Dave!


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

hello mate is this an early r32 gtr?

i am in need of just an output shaft from the diff- the shorter one....

the OD of the splines that go in the diff needs to be 30.7mm.

thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a diff im splitting so i'll look into it:thumbsup:





Polay said:


> hello mate is this an early r32 gtr?
> 
> i am in need of just an output shaft from the diff- the shorter one....
> 
> ...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

davew said:


> I have a diff im splitting so i'll look into it:thumbsup:


loads of parts ready to ship:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

still some great parts left off this one:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

plenty of 32 parts still available:thumbsup:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

have you still got the front bumper


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Mate

bumper now sold


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Dont suppose you got a standard grill have you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Dont suppose you got a standard grill have you


only aftermarket JUN Style:thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

how much for a jun grill mate  for a good customer


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Many items still available.


----------

